# display manager - niente pulsanti clic&log?

## cloc3

cosa sela sta roba?

bè. se un utente desidera cambiare la propria sessione di default (che dico, ad esempio utilizzare kde, piuttosto che gnome) è costretto, prima del login, ad accedere ad una lista di opzioni, spesso lunghissima.

vorreste un singolo pulsante clic&log, che vi pemette di saltare la lista con un dito? e invece, no, signori, non si può!

incredibile ma vero, in dieci anni di storia della grafica su linux, nessuno ci ho ancora pensato.

bè. a me sta roba serve. allora ho fatto un baco apposta.

ne è nata un piccola storia che ha qualcosa di interessante che potrebbe meritare una discussione tra noi.

inevitabilmente, lo sviluppatore di gdm (Brian Cameron) ha provato subito a coinvolgermi, ignorando la misura di rompic***o che stava tirando per la giacchetta   :Cool:  . infatti, dopo alcuni teantativi ingenui (non sono esattamente un mago della programmazione) è emerso che la causa delle mie difficoltà non poteva essere totalmente addebitata alla mia completa nubbiaggine.

esistono infatti alcuni limiti architettonici oggettivi  nel codice del programma che rendono difficoltosa la creazione di un paccetta ben scritta.

io comunque, un piccolo hack sono riuscito a produrlo. è minimale, funziona, non fa danni, ma viola manifestamente le regole di parsing del programma. con tutto buon senso, non è qualcosa di cui chiedere l'immediata integrazione nel codice ufficiale.

ora, il problema è che la versione attuale di gdm è in corso di sostituzione con un altra molto diversa, che addotterà un modello xml indipendente da quello attuale. tuttavia, non è affatto chiaro che la nuova versione superaccessiorata debba integrare i pulsanti clic and log.

non è ovvio, infatti, che gli sviluppatori di temi per gdm ne sentano la mancanza, al punto che Brian Cameron mi ha chiesto di fare un post sulla gdm-list per aprire il dibattito.

voi cosa ne pensate?

provate ad esprimere la vostra opinione qui, ...  e magari anche lì  :Smile:  .

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se ho capito bene tu non ti trovi bene con l'attuale modalità di selezione dell'ambiente grafico effettuabile alla schermata di (k|g)dm ? Tu vorresti l'elenco degli ambienti grafici disponibili e la possibilità di selezionarne uno e farlo partire immediatamente, ho capito bene?

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene tu non ti trovi bene con l'attuale modalità di selezione 

 

sì.

anzi, più che altro desidero che le due modalità di selezione possano convivere.

----------

## riverdragon

Ma perché hai bisogno di cambiare sessione di default così spesso?

Poi, se la lista delle sessioni disponibili è lunghissima inevitabilmente vedrai un enorme numero di bottoni su gdm.

Sinceramente non riesco a capire il punto della questione.

----------

## Peach

beh mi fa piacere sapere che da qualche parte sei arrivato...

in ogni caso dico male che vorresti trasformare gdm tipo in entrance dove puoi decidere se cambiare il tuo WM al login?

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> inevitabilmente 

 

non capisco io.

dipende dal buon gusto di chi genera il tema.

l'ho detto prima. mi piacerebbe aggiungere una feature, non sostituirla.

a me sarebbe utilissima, perché lavoro in una scuola, che un universo anomalo, dove si fa una fatica improba a chiedere alla gente di andarsi a cercare le robe. e soprattutto quelle che servono a imparare.

allora, mettere in bella vista due o tre opzioni rispetto alle altre aiuterebbe la comunicazione.

però, devo dire che la tua obiezione e le obiezioni che lo sviluppatore mi ha mosso (quella che chiedi non è una esigenza ovvia ed elementare, ma una cosa di cui probabilmente senti bisogno tu solo) mi fanno percepire una concezione elitaria del software libero.

come dire: in fondo gdm è solo una chicca per amatori che vogliono un look strafico sul proprio portatile (rigorosamente standalone). perciò è fondamentale gestire il suono, animare i pulsanti, incorporare gadget e abbellimenti ... ma chiedere banalmente di renderne più facile l'uso di base (scegliere la sessione), rompe gli schemi, per cui riesci solo a farsi notare.

@peach: la cosa che hai chiesto tu è diversa da quella che ha chiesto :dead?

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> voi cosa ne pensate?
> 
> provate ad esprimere la vostra opinione qui, ...  e magari anche lì  .

 

Ho risposto no dal momento che non sento la mancanza di una tale feature, ma questo non significa che l'idea non dovrebbe essere implementata   :Very Happy:  . 

Buona fortuna per la tua patch   :Wink:  .

----------

## .:deadhead:.

via via che si aggiungono informazioni ecco che la richiesta appare più completa. mi sorge un dubbio: non è che la faccenda è semplicemente risolvibile lato tema di gdm anzichè andare a scomodare gdm stesso? 

Eventualmente hai provato  ad usare altri sw per vedere se magari non  c'è qualcosa che fà già quello che richiedi?

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però, devo dire che la tua obiezione e le obiezioni che lo sviluppatore mi ha mosso (quella che chiedi non è una esigenza ovvia ed elementare, ma una cosa di cui probabilmente senti bisogno tu solo) mi fanno percepire una concezione elitaria del software libero.
> 
> 

 

software libero non significa che chiunque proponga un'idea vedrà altri sviluppargliela ...

Se proponi, ad uno sviluppatore volontario, una soluzione che gli piace o che lui ritiene interessante implementare potrà provare a farlo.

Se proponi, ad uno sviluppatore stipendiato, una soluzione che piace a chi gli paga lo stipendio o che chi gli paga lo stipendio trova interessante implementare potrà provare a farlo.

Se tu concordi una cifra con uno sviluppatore per farti una modifica lui te la farà.

Se sai programmare puoi fartelo da solo.

Se proponi un'idea che non piace a nessuno e non paghi nessuno per farla non è il modello del sw libero ad essere sbagliato ma le tue aspettative ...

----------

## riverdragon

@cloc3: ho scritto "inevitabilmente" perché da quello che ho capito io tali bottoni dovrebbero rappresentare ognuno una diversa istanza di sessione, e se la lista delle sessioni è lunghissima allora penso che sarà alto anche il numero di bottoni presenti su gdm per poter impostare di default una qualsiasi di esse. Non avevo colto il fatto di mettere in vista solo due o tre di queste, avresti potuto rispiegarmi senza metterti sulla difensiva subito!

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> non è che la faccenda è semplicemente risolvibile lato tema di gdm anzichè andare a scomodare gdm stesso? 
> 
> 

 

no. per stessa ammissione dello sviluppatore.

modificare il tema significa personalizzare il file .xml, ma il formato del file xml deve essere interpretato dal programma, per produrre effetti.

la questione sembra proprio strutturale: l'xml attuale riconosce le azioni in base alla proprietà id (in prima approssimazione).

esiste un solo id associato alla scelta della sessione, ma genera una lista.

di conseguenza non sembra proprio possibile ottenere quello che voglio: inserendo nell'xml due tag con lo stesso id, la funzione associata al secondo andrebbe a sovrascrivere quella generata dal primo. per il mio momento, sembra che l'unica soluzione sia un hack che forza il parsing.

@kernel78: sarei daccordo con te, non fosse per la mia percezione di ragionare su un elemento di assoluta ovvietà. è lo stesso motivo per cui ho risposto in quel modo a riverdragon. non per polemizzare con lui, ma per esprimere il mio sentimento di perplessità.

tieni conto che lo sviluppatore è indeciso a riguardo della nuova versione di gdm. non è sicuro, infatti, che valga la pena di affrontare il problema.

capisce e condivide perfettamente la mia esigenza, ma non è sicuro che sarebbe riconosciuta dalla comunità, perciò, non può mettersi a lavorarci sopra.

proprio per questo sto provando a sondare le vostre opinoni.

----------

## codadilupo

io... invece non ho proprio capito  :Wink: 

tu vorresti:

- switchare in un click da una sessione all'altra (già aperte)

- avere piu' sessioni 'salvate' da poter aprire per il medesimo utente

- una via di mezzo tra il login di WinXp e quello di OSX 

- altro 

?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Ho risposto "cos'é un display manager"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io entro in modalità testuale e dopo scrivo startx, e non lo trovo particolarmente complicato....

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ho risposto "cos'é un display manager" 
> 
> Io entro in modalità testuale e dopo scrivo startx, e non lo trovo particolarmente complicato....

 

Figurati che io entro in modalità grafica e poi premo Ctrl-Alt-F1  :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - altro
> 
> 

 

un semplice clic, per far sapere che hai scelto kde4-0, ovvero l'ambiente dedicato per le lezioni di lingua, senza doverti leggere tutta la lista delle opzioni possibili.

@randomaze: io faccio fuoco e fiamme, e voi ...

siete una disperazione.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho risposto no perchè a me non serve, ma mica mi darebbe fastidio se qualcuno lo richiedesse.   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

kdm mi pare che voleva prevedere qualcosa di simile

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho votato no perchè non è una cosa che mi interessa. quando avvio il pc entro in gnome, non ho altre opzioni, quindi una cosa del genere non mi serve. Però se a qualcuno serve potrebbe essere una cosa buona implementarla.

----------

